# Using Space Marines as Space Wolves



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

Before I start, I'm hoping im on the right section...

Some of u guys may know, I'm currently trying to build up a Custom Chapter based off Space Wolves Codex, my problem is that I currently got my eyes on a Tactical Space Marine Squad and it's giving me a headache. From my understanding, the Space Wolves "Basic" squad is called "Space Wolf Pack", but I see that the Wolf Pack's choice of weapons are Chain Swords and Bolt Pistols, while the Tactical Space Marine Squad has Boltguns instead... 










VS










[Please note that I have not read the Codex yet (got to buy one)]

What I want to know is, if I buy a Tactical Squad, can I treat them as a Wolf Pack? Or do they HAVE to have a Melee Weapon + Pistol to be correct with the Space Wolf Codex? Also, I notice mode advanced units for Space Wolves use alot of Melee weapons, meaning that if I use other Space Marine models, would I have to change their arms to Melee type weapons such as Claws? (I wouldn't mind doing it, but would like to know if there is choices)

Cause to be honest... I'm not too crazy about the whole Barbaric look (Keeping the wolf feel, but with a cleaner look, ), but at the same time I do like the Space Wolves style when it comes to battlefield (from what I read on forums).

Thanks.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah, this is what not reading the Codex will do...

Space Wolves have two 'natural' Troops choices. Grey Hunters, and Blood Claws. Blood Claws are kinda Scouts in Power Armour (ie, bad at the whole fighting thing) and Grey Hunters are Tactical Marines with no heavy weapons, no Combat Squads, no Combat Tactics, but a CCW on top of their Bolter and Pistol, and Counter-Attack and the ability to smell in the dark [which is of limited use, as they have no heavy weapons...]


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i think the "wolf pack" are blood claws who are CC units, the Grey hunters are the "normal" SM style units with boltguns etc.

[EDIT] damn ninjas


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think anyone would have an issue with you proxing marines for... marines. The thing that might be an issue is WYSIWYG. Since you'd have to tell your opponent, this marine is equipped with this, not what you see. And since it is a custom chapter, also let them know what codex you are using. And on that note, do pick up the codex. The SW organization is really quite different (I can't remember the different troop choices--I think scouts are involved, but they're not like SM that's for sure). I'd recommend building an army list first and using that as your shopping list.

[EDIT: Ninja'd, too.]


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmmm... I see. So if I buy a GH squad, it's pretty much as if I bought a Tactical Squad.

I really like bolters, guys, and it would disappoint me not to use them... I know... pathetic.

As I was waiting for replies, I bumped into this while typing Grey Hunters on Google








:shok:

Ignoring the fact that this is one of the most beautiful squads I've seen, I notice none are holding Chain Swords........... Unless this is a Regular Tactical Squad with SW looks.........


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, the squad isn't fully WYSIWYG - they have no pistols, CCWs, or Grenades - but considering the paint job, I think we should let him/her off...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The space wolf pack contains more than bolt pistols and chain swords,it also contains loads of spare heads bolters and other stuff to transform the standard space marine kits into space wolves, there is no one or the other or proxy , they all work together.
Click on my bannet below and search for wolf pack to see what is in the box


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

The thing is that you can use the Tactical squad as Grey Hunters and you are covered by WYSIWYG. You only need to model a special weapon such as a frost weapon or power fist. The unit comes with bolters, bolt pistols, and a ccw. If you use the Tactical squad for them you are fine as the models are assumed to have all the normal gear that is in the profile for them.

You do not need to put frag and krak grenades on any of the marines as that is in the profile for them, melta bombs do need to be modeled on them as they are an option. If you have to spend points for it then it should be on the model. This is mostly to keep your enemy from being confused about what the guys are equipped with. If your opponent has played any games against the SW's before then he should know that GH have bolters and ccw/pistol on each guy.


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> The space wolf pack contains more than bolt pistols and chain swords,it also contains loads of spare heads bolters and other stuff to transform the standard space marine kits into space wolves, there is no one or the other or proxy , they all work together.
> Click on my bannet below and search for wolf pack to see what is in the box


Unfortunately I just bought mines and when I opened, I didn't get Bolters, all I got was Handgun Bolters, Chain Swords/Power Sword/Hammer, and A SH*T LOAD OF HAIRY HEADS!! (Lol). Soo I'm in the hunt for bolters and SM Helmets, which is ok, atleast I bought the hard part... the boxset itself.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Huh? 'Handgun Bolters'?? They're Bolters mate, same as any other...


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I mean like Rifle Bolter and then there's the smaller one, which im guessing is Handgun Bolter


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Huh? 'Handgun Bolters'?? They're Bolters mate, same as any other...


I think he means Bolt Pistols.


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

Aramoro said:


> I think he means Bolt Pistols.


Haha, yeah, lol... dunno why i called them Handgun Bolter


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

:laugh: Okay. Well, there should've been some Bolters in the sprue...


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

The SWs box comes with both bolters and bolt pistol/CCWs. I have seen people put the bolter in their hands and have knifes and holsters on the side of their SWs. I agree with picking up the book first and then building a list. SW are a lot different than regular Space Marines. For my elites i take wolf guard in terminator armour, so yeah you have CCW, but you can still take them in power armour with bolters, but dont really see a point in doing so.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

TheKingElessar said:


> Well, there should've been some Bolters in the sprue...


Games Worlshop have the sprue pictures up for the Space Wolf pack boxset (I do wish they'd keep sprue pictures up for all of the kits, but they've been a bit random recently).

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440281a&prodId=prod260003a

I can see 4 bolt pistols and 4 bolters on each sprue (of which there are two as there are five sets of legs on each sprue). There's also a ton of other weapon options including three plasma pistols, a plasma gun, a storm bolter, 4 chainswords, a thunder hammer, a power sword, a power axe (or frost axe, whatever), a pair of lightning claws (or wolf claws, whatever).

There are also quite a few helmets, though I can't quite count how many.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Six_Paths_of_Pain said:


> Well I mean like Rifle Bolter and then there's the smaller one, which im guessing is Handgun Bolter


There's the boltgun and the bolt pistol. Both of which are on the SW Pack sprues I looked at (there are also plasma pistols). They don't come with rifles (only Scouts do). 

I do see what you mean about the heads, but for some of them, you could just cut off the wolf tails and with a bit of sanding, no one could tell. Consider creating a plog. I want to see Space Wolves that are not wolfish. 

And if you still haven't picked up the codex, then you really should and compare the pictures to the sprue.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

For a bit of clarification as some of these replies might be confusing for a new comer.

Space Wolves troops choices are Grey Hunters and Blood Claws.

Blood Claws may only use close combat weapons and bolt pistols, so they have to be modelled with them.

Grey Hunters however have bolters, bolt pistols and close combat weapons as their basic wargear. This means they can use both bolters and close combat weapons in a battle. It also means you may visually represent your Grey Hunters armed with bolters, close combat weapons, or both. (note that as that's all wargear in their basic profile they are always assumed to be armed with all of it, like grenades even if not visually represented, so if your Grey Hunter only has a bolter represented he can still use a close combat weapon in the game. ). 

So you may certainly use 'tactical marines' as stand in's for Grey Hunters, especially if it's for a custom chapter.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The SW Bolters are modeled being held one handed on the Pack sprues. They are about double the bulk/size/length of the pistols (that are also held one handed). You should have gotten enough of them to give each guy a bolter. Because they are SW they are manly and 1h everything. You could model them all with a bolter and a bolt pistol if you wanted, one in each hand.


----------

